# Where can I rent Wyndham points?



## scottmindib (May 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I was also ust wondering if I wanted to rent Wyndham points where would be the best place to go to rent them for the best price?   

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## lprstn (May 27, 2008)

In order to rent Wyndam points you have to be a Wyndam owner.  You can request to rent or post rental of your points on TUG, redweek.com

If you do not currently own Wyndam Points than you can request a reservation from an owner at any of the sites above.


----------



## cirkus (May 27, 2008)

Wyndham forum with many opportunities to rent points from other owners.
http://forums.atozed.com/index.php

Bill


----------



## Howardevirs (Sep 12, 2009)

*Rent Wyndham Points*

Are you wanting to acquire rental points?  If so, I have enough Wyndham points available to provide four weeks of one bedroom deluxe accommodations, or other combinations as needed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2009)

You cannot rent points from other owners.  You can't transfer between owners anymore at all.  I guess you can rent a reservation from an owner, then pay a guest certificate of $99 to use another owner's points, but that is the only way I see to do it.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 12, 2009)

They stop to allow owner transfer points between themselves at March 2009, so now you have to make reservation and rent it out.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Kozman (Sep 13, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You cannot rent points from other owners.  You can't transfer between owners anymore at all.  I guess you can rent a reservation from an owner, then pay a guest certificate of $99 to use another owner's points, but that is the only way I see to do it.



If you rent from a VIP owner, they have free guest certificates to burn!  Gold=10 per year.  Plat=30 per year.

You have to have them make the reservation for you.  However, I think you can still rent points directly from Wyndham for $10 per thousand and make your own reservation, but it will cost you.

I think Wyndham did away with the transfer between accounts to eliminate the competition for their $10/K points.


----------



## theo (Sep 13, 2009)

*Correctamundo...*



Kozman said:


> I think Wyndham did away with the transfer between accounts to eliminate the competition for their $10/K points.



....Particularly since, without Wyndham interference, the "free market" had established and functioned with a price range generally in the area of $6 to $8 per 1k points --- max.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 13, 2009)

It was done to stop the megarenters from siphoning off the best prime weeks from the rest of us.


----------



## joestein (Sep 13, 2009)

e.bram said:


> It was done to stop the megarenters from siphoning off the best prime weeks from the rest of us.



PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 13, 2009)

e.bram said:


> It was done to stop the megarenters from siphoning off the best prime weeks from the rest of us.



Wyndham is THE biggest megarenter.  Do they pay anything to the HOA's?  Doubt it.  They just hoard weeks and rent them to line their own pockets.  It's disgusting.  :annoyed:


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 14, 2009)

e.bram said:


> It was done to stop the megarenters from siphoning off the best prime weeks from the rest of us.




Wow, when did you become Wyndham point owner? 

Jya-Ning


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 14, 2009)

e.bram said:


> It was done to stop the megarenters from siphoning off the best prime weeks from the rest of us.



It amazes me that so many people post as if they are the experts when clearly they are not!

Most megarenters are also VIP, so they still get plenty of free guest certificates to still take the best prime weeks and rent them out. 

I own 500K points (no VIP status) and I pay around $2300/year in MFs. I can not afford to rent out the reservations due to the $100 guest certificate fee (Wyndham resorts do not carry the rental rates like starwood and Marriott). I could easily rent out my points for $5/K (to break even), but that will undermine Wyndham's point rental business at $10/K. So, Wyndham does not allow points to be transferred between the owners now. 


Just few months ago, I paid $200 guest fee for a 5 night rental (since it combined two different reservations, one for 1 night and another for 4 nights). Total rental fee was $500 since I was not aware of these ridiculous guest charges.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not a Wyndham points owner but I benefit from the new policy. I own at a Wyndham managed resort which has converted to wyndham points. Since I own float weeks I am also competing for the best weeks with with Wyndham points owners(used to be with only other floating weeks owners). So the less SAVVY megarenters(with alot of purchased points) vying for the best weeks the better chance I have of getting the week and unit I want.


----------

